# Propane tank 1/4inch. thick [anybody else ever see one like this?



## ozzie88 (Sep 11, 2012)

I am makeing a hot water DHW tank for a friend and went to get a tank at scrap yard. Well they weight it was 248lbs, WOW I thought, it only 57 gallons. I got it home cut top off for coils to go in and seen the walls are 1/4 thick.  Just other ones I made out of 120 gallons were alot thinner.Heck I should have made a boiler out of it.


----------



## Rob186 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yea mine are that way and I have 2 500 gal tanks I think they use scedual 40 pipe and weld on the ends


----------



## jebatty (Sep 13, 2012)

A 1000 gal tank, same thing.


----------



## DaveBP (Sep 13, 2012)

My 500 gallon tanks' walls are 5/16" thick on the cylindrical parts and the spherical ends are 9/32". Rated to withstand 250lbs. pressure @ 300F.

I don't think they are unusually thicker than normal.


----------



## ozzie88 (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh, I have couple of 85 and 120 gal. tanks I used and they are no were as thick as this one, maybe there the cheap ones??  I just did not know there was such a difference in the tanks I guess, Thanks


----------



## BoilerMan (Sep 13, 2012)

Smaller tank = less surface area= thinner steel can be used.  All for the same pressure rating.

TS


----------

